# Textile Mill, Manchester - Feb 08 - Pic heavy.



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 12, 2008)

Right, I apologise for being a little shady with the exact location of this place but because it's still part of a live site and entirely untouched I feel I have to be a bit careful with those details in public. I'm quite happy to share by PM though, although I would ask that the place isn't named publicly.

I don't want the same to happen to this place as has happened to Fletcher's which I also tried to keep low key when we first discovered it. 

First visited with Havoc and Dodgerat and the following day with Romanian1.

This place has slowly been closing for a few years, huge parts of it have been demolished to make way for houses including a massive chimney that was taken down last year. A chance discovery by myself the other day, access couldn't be easier and the payoff was fantastic, it's stuffed with interesting bits and pieces and the rooms FULL of paperwork are something else.

I won't witter on, here are the pics.























































































And that's that, hope you enjoyed.

TnM


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Textile Mill, Manchester - 09/02/08 - Pic heavy.*

Indeed enjoyed that. Liked seeing the looms still in situ and the pics of pallets and storage bins. Some very nice brick and wood too.

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice pics, like the wooden stairs, nice and rustic


----------



## smileysal (Feb 12, 2008)

oooooooooooh this brings back some memories from when i left school (hundreds of years ago lol). Went to work at Mansfield Hosiery Mills, and this building is very much like that one was. Seeing those blue and yellow square box things, we used to have loads of jumpers in those, then had to press, fold and pack em, then put them back in those boxes as it was easier. Don't know if this place did the same things.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks great, a mix of the old and new which looks quite interesting. I'd be interested to know the details about this place if you could send them via pm that would be great.


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 12, 2008)

Superb pics there Mend.

We are very lucky to have so many mills in the North West. I think that if we find any more gems we keep the locations private and only pass them on via PM to trusted and responsible members.

That way it keeps the freeloaders and glory hunters - who just follow us around rather than find these places - in the dark and out of their hands.

It's a shame that it's come to this but there has been far too much spiteful damage caused in the NW area by a mindless few.


----------



## havoc (Feb 12, 2008)

This one is one of the NW greatest hidden gems, The New Fletchers  Got to agree with Gibbo though! Too many of our best sites are being ruined by mindless individuals!!

Ill add a few of my pics on anyway save doing a new post


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 12, 2008)

I wonder if those sewing machines are a (p)faff to use?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 12, 2008)

Good to see your pics too havoc. Like the spools of thread and the racks with machinery parts on. Those looms look mint.


----------



## King Al (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool pics havoc, like the the pic of the coton reals seems a bit wasteful though I am sure my nan could do something nice with that


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice find, looks like the place is still fully functional!

Any chance of PM me the location?


----------



## wolfism (Feb 21, 2008)

Wonderful to see a mill with the looms still in place - I've been to one or two, but always after they've been stripped out. Do you know whether this part is mothballed, or do you reckon it'll come back into production again?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 21, 2008)

wolfism said:


> Wonderful to see a mill with the looms still in place - I've been to one or two, but always after they've been stripped out. Do you know whether this part is mothballed, or do you reckon it'll come back into production again?



As far as I'm aware the site will be demolished, don't know when though. A huge section of it has already been demolished to make way for houses, I imagine this part will too.

TnM


----------



## EdLilly (Jul 28, 2009)

*PM please!!*

Any chance you could PM me the location of this mill and any other relevant information you may have!! I work as a music video producer and this looks perfect!! I cant quite work out how to PM you! Thanks!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 28, 2009)

EdLilly said:


> Any chance you could PM me the location of this mill



No. And even if I could you'd never get a crew past the razor wire and guard dogs.

M


----------



## phill.d (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one Mendo.
The heavy industry pics at the end of the report look good. Those part life/closing down sites are always a bit spooky to do i think.
Your always a bit aprenshive that little bit more.
Nice one!


----------

